# ink starvation or what?



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

hello everyone, 

my problem i think its ink starvation, i have to run the nozzle cleaning before any anything but its still so bad, my printhead is new and the capping station is cleaned, i posted here some photos u can see how bad its, could it be the dampers?

before printing








after printing 









the prints after nozzle cleaing


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

What is the humidity level in your shop? You may also want to check the wiper in the capping station. Make sure that it is very clean. Put a dropper full of CF in the capping station, let it sit for 5 minutes and then do a head clean. Re-check the nozzle pattern.

The little streaks(off the side of image) show me that either it's a dirty graphic or your encoder strip is dirty.


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

zoom_monster said:


> What is the humidity level in your shop? .


i dont know but this problem started when i stopped the printer for 9 days it was an urgent thing so i didnt have the time to flush the inks and stuff, when i came back i found the white lines clogged, i got a new printhead but the first test ever with that printhead is exctly like the first photo i posted, today i pull out inks from the dampers, i got some bubbles in there so i did that again till no bubbles coming out anymore, i checked the nozzles and its perfect, but after 1 print i got the same problem again, cleaned it 4 times and 1 power cleaning and still the same, do u think its from the dampers? i got spare dampers but i dont want to change them till i make sure its damper problem.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

it's possible that some of the sediment from the the inks sitting in the lines have traveled down into your print head causing this starvation/deflection. power down your printer and, like Zoom said, clean your encoder strip. then rest your printhead in some warm cleaning solution and pull the ink UP from the TOP of your print head (reverse flushing), so that if there are any particles that are bigger than your nozzles, they should be able to came back out through the top of your print head. do this several times followed by a GENTLE push of new cleaning fluid (or distilled water) and you should be able to see all of the minute droplets as they come out of the nozzle plate (use a mirror). during this process make sure you don't spray fluid on the printer cables; if you do, everything will need to be thoroughly dried before powering on the printer.

while you have everything off, you might as well flush your dampers with cleaning fluid to remove any sediment in there. take care to only tighten the nuts on the damper finger tight. hopefully this will help.


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

i just came back from the shop, nothing works, i changed the dampers, head flushing and power cleaning, infact its worst now, its driving me crazy. please find me a solution.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

What printer do you have?


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

JeridHill said:


> What printer do you have?


 Chinese printer based on epson 7880


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't believe too many people here will have the know-how of your system. I would contact the manufacturer/distributor. If it was a more common printer, the help here would be quite a bit more than it is.


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

JeridHill said:


> I don't believe too many people here will have the know-how of your system.


Its a copy from the 4880


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Right, but what ink system are you using? What kind of dampers?


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

JeridHill said:


> Right, but what ink system are you using? What kind of dampers?


bulk ink system (Bottles)
and thats the dampers


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigmish said:


> i dont know but this problem started when i stopped the printer for 9 days it was an urgent thing so i didnt have the time to flush the inks and stuff, when i came back i found the white lines clogged, i got a new printhead but the first test ever with that printhead is exctly like the first photo i posted, today i pull out inks from the dampers, i got some bubbles in there so i did that again till no bubbles coming out anymore, i checked the nozzles and its perfect, but after 1 print i got the same problem again, cleaned it 4 times and 1 power cleaning and still the same, do u think its from the dampers? i got spare dampers but i dont want to change them till i make sure its damper problem.


Could be the dampers. After you changed head, you should have purged the lines and damper completely. Sitting for 9 days with white ink probably did you in. If any of this gunk got in your head using Sean's suggestions and also start fresh with the lines, dampers and ink will be your best bet.


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

zoom_monster said:


> Could be the dampers...


 

i have resolute cleaning Solution, can i use that for reverse flushing?
Cleaning Solution 1 Litre - resoluteink.co.uk


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

you can use that, and once the head is free from all the gunk, you can use distilled water. distilled water won't dissolve the ink, just move it, so it's only good to use once the clogs are gone.


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

its 2:25am here, i wanna go to the shop now to try that lol, im gonna try that tomorrow and i really hope it fix the problem, i got 9 customers are waiting to get their t shirts, thats so embarrassing.

thank you all


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Rapid nozzle check deterioration like you are experiencing can also be the result of an under-performing capping assembly. Leaving it set for 9 days could also have lead to a buildup in the lines of your capping station causing it to not properly perform its duties. What did the tech support from your vendor suggest that you do?


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

Whenever we hava print deterioration like that, we replace all the dampers. 

A head cleaning sucks ink into the print head as part of the cleaning. As a result you get a good nozzle check. During printing, even on the first print, the head starts to starve and print quality rapidly declines. The dampers just don't let the ink flow.

Check the new dampers carefully by lightly blowing into them to make sure they have no leaks. I have already had 3 brand new dampers with leaks. Unfortunately, the first one was installed before I knew to check and it made a mess of the head - I got lucky it didn't fry the electronics.


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

NOTHING WORKS!!! 

its driving me craaazy, i tried reverse flushing then flushing from the top with distilled water i got a fine mist and i was happy like a 6 year old kid in disneyland, but i didnt got the same mist when im filling it with ink, then i started the printer and printed the nozzle check the result was so bad i got like 3-4 dots from each color not even 1 stright line, i took out the capping station sponge i cleaned it very well till it looked like a new one but still but i got the same result, what i noticed in the capping station when its cleaning that it is sucking too much yellow not like the other colors, but when it comes to the test print all colors are the same just dots. 
i also tried the old dampers and i got the same result.

do i need a new capping station? thats the only thing i didnt change lol

thank you all, i really appreciate your help


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

Not sure how your capping station is configured, but we have a silicone tube underneatch we can disconect and use a syringe to create suction to quickly load up the dampers.

Also, after changing / flushing dampers, you may have to do a lot of head cleanings. Do 3 or 4, and do a nozzle check. If it improves, you are getting there. Keep doing them until you get a good nozzle check. Doing 10 or 20 is normal.


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

NeonTees said:


> Not sure how your capping station is configured, but we have a silicone tube underneatch we can disconect and use a syringe to create suction to quickly load up the dampers.
> .


thanks Scott

i checked the silicone tubes, all connected. but ill try to print nozzle checks as much as i can tomorrow


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

keep in mind that doing repeated head cleans will most likely cause the ink to foam in the head which would cause a bad nozzle check. you'll want to do 1 at a time and then check your nozzles. sometimes i wait a few minutes after a head clean if i have to do a couple of them.


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

23spiderman said:


> keep in mind that doing repeated head cleans will most likely cause the ink to foam in the head which would cause a bad nozzle check. you'll want to do 1 at a time and then check your nozzles. sometimes i wait a few minutes after a head clean if i have to do a couple of them.


ill try that. 
btw, i always see foam from the capping station to the waist tank when its cleaning, is that normal?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigmish said:


> ill try that.
> btw, i always see foam from the capping station to the waist tank when its cleaning, is that normal?


is is bubbling up from the waste tank? this means that the tank needs to be emptied. If it's coming from elsewhere, the capping station may be partly blocked.


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

zoom_monster said:


> is is bubbling up from the waste tank? this means that the tank needs to be emptied. If it's coming from elsewhere, the capping station may be partly blocked.


no, when the capping station pulls the ink i dont see liquid inks, its just bubbles, actually i took the 2 small sillicon tubes that going to the waist tank and placed them in a small water bottle (instead of the tank) to see the ink flow and what iv seen is bubbles and some drops only.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Bigmish said:


> no, when the capping station pulls the ink i dont see liquid inks, its just bubbles, actually i took the 2 small sillicon tubes that going to the waist tank and placed them in a small water bottle (instead of the tank) to see the ink flow and what iv seen is bubbles and some drops only.



From everything you're describing it does sound like you need to replace the capping assembly.


Harry
Equipment Zone

_


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

equipmentzone said:


> From everything you're describing it does sound like you need to replace the capping assembly.
> 
> 
> Harry
> ...


the whole assembly? the pump and stuff or only the top part (the sponge)?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Bigmish said:


> the whole assembly? the pump and stuff or only the top part (the sponge)?


The entire assembly. The top part can be completely free of ink and the pump could still not function properly.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

How old is the capping station that you have now?


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

zoom_monster said:


> How old is the capping station that you have now?


about 6 months
and i used eco solvent once


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

its better now but still i cant print, i kept it for 15 mins after printing and i checked the nozzles, its much better i got some lines now, i printed about 20 nozzles tests but its getting worst each time, so i cleaned the printhead again and filled the capping station with windex so im gonna try again tomorrow.
is it the time for a new capping station?


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

i have been cleaning the printer for 2 days and nothing changed, the capping station pulling too much yellow but its the worst in the nozzle test



the capping station while the head cleaning is running










and here is the test right after filling the head by syringe 









and here is the test after cleaning 









its frustrating, if the capping station is pulling the ink well and the head is not clogged, what will cause that problem? please help me 

and thanks again


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Mish, That probaly the worst picture of a capping station I've ever seen. Replace it with a new one and be done with it. They're not that expensive. Do yourself a favor. Take a picture of it and put it under the hood, so you know how it's supposed to look when it's "clean"


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

zoom_monster said:


> Mish, That probaly the worst picture of a capping station I've ever seen. Replace it with a new one and be done with it. They're not that expensive. Do yourself a favor. Take a picture of it and put it under the hood, so you know how it's supposed to look when it's "clean"


 
i took this picture while its cleaning, before it pulls the inks to the tank


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Bigmish said:


> i took this picture while its cleaning, before it pulls the inks to the tank


Can you take a pic of what it looks like afterwards? Is ALL the ink sucking down into the waste ink tank?

Another thing, take a lint free paper towel or cloth (Clean) spray some Windex and wipe gently around the printhead . Do not wipe in the same area twice, always use a clean part of the paper towel. 

**Be very careful with this part**

Spray a big enough area of Windex on a clean part of the towel
and using all your fingers DAB the bottom of the printhead nozzle plate do not wipe. Just DAB look at what colors show up on the towel
and get back with us


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigmish said:


> i took this picture while its cleaning, before it pulls the inks to the tank


 Still does not look right to me. You could take FKs advice and also run some hot Cleaning fluid through the capping area, but to see that much ink standing in that area tells me that it's not draining properly. If it's not doing that, it's not doing it's purpose.


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> Can you take a pic of what it looks like afterwards? Is ALL the ink sucking down into the waste ink tank?


 
sure, im gonna take a pic tomorrow. yes it sucks all the ink to the waste tank. 

can anyone tell me from where i get the 7880 capping station, or can i use the 4880 capping?


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

I get all of my 2200 spare parts from Compass Micro. this is the link to the 7880 parts. i see the capping station is sold as an entire assembly along with it looks like the pump. Makes it expensive as compared to the 2200 at 10 bucks..:-(
Anyway...certainly others may have a source for less but I have not seen anyone better priced for the most part.
i hope this helps.
CompassMicro.com: New Epson Parts


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

shughey said:


> I get all of my 2200 spare parts from Compass Micro. this is the link to the 7880 parts. i see the capping station is sold as an entire assembly along with it looks like the pump. Makes it expensive as compared to the 2200 at 10 bucks..:-(
> Anyway...certainly others may have a source for less but I have not seen anyone better priced for the most part.
> i hope this helps.
> CompassMicro.com: New Epson Parts


thanks shughey, but they dont have capping station, this is the part number 1305717


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

remove and reinstall the capping station. It looks like it is not seating the head properly and that will cause the problem you are having (voice of experience). 

if you have not done so, flush all the lines with cleaning solution.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Bigmish said:


> thanks shughey, but they dont have capping station, this is the part number 1305717


Where did you purchase it before? Not sure where your located. 


If this is the part number, you can simply Google it and find other suppliers.

Epson 1305717 - Encompass Parts

EPSON 1305717 PUMP CAP ASSY, EP9800

NEW EPSON 1305717 Genuine replacement parts available online


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

today i removed the capping station and i cleaned all the tubes, i found dried ink inside so it was a good sign that will solve the issue but it didnt, still bad.

i uploaded a video for the capping station when it sucks the ink while cleaning, please watch it and tell me if i need a new one or its another problem.
IMG_1770.avi - YouTube


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Bigmish said:


> thanks shughey, but they dont have capping station, this is the part number 1305717


Yes they do have the cap pump assembly. It is in stock at $95.00.
Go to Ink Jet printers. Epson Stylus Pro 7880 and drop half way down the parts list and there it is.
There are two part numbers I have seen for this part...one is the number you listed and the other is the one they have listed.
Maybe the same part fits a few different machines and so they just stock one.
Compass Micro's price is significantly cheaper than anyone else I saw and they usually ship same day.
Or don't order it....does not bother me.
On your video it sure does not sound correct. Never heard an Epson stylus make so much grinding noises when it does a cleaning cycle. i don't have a 7880...but I have had 2200's a 1900 a 1400 and uses a 4880.
To me it sounded like the wiper was jammed and not moving and making that grinding noise. Not saying it is but sure never heard so much clatter from an Epson. Also it seems very slow to draw the ink down. Mine suck the ink away in a second. Maybe the grinding noise is bad pump. There is not much to them. They are what is known as a roller pump...very common in medical applications. They are very precise pumps actually and very reliable...but yours sounds like....well...crap to me.
Maybe the tubing is not seated correctly inside the roller housing which would cause the pump to not draw correctly. The tubing has to seat correctly in the rotor hosuing in order for the roller to contact it properly as it rotates around during the pump cycle.
Again......it looks like the pump comes with the cap assembly....just replace the whole thing and find out for sure. 
Remember what Edison said....insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results...

http://www.compassmicro.com/partsdetail.cfm?ID=5001&Printer=850&backpage=1


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Eco sol ink will melt the sponge in the capping station within hours. This will in turn clog or stop the ability of the capping station to pull ink. Replace capping station assembly. At least the capping station itself.


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

i checked the printer again, and now its mixing colors in the test as u can see


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigmish said:


> i checked the printer again, and now its mixing colors in the test as u can see
> 
> ]


Mixing colors= ink not draining and being wicked back into the head. Change the the capping station.


----------



## blackulver (Dec 7, 2011)

Bigmish said:


> i checked the printer again, and now its mixing colors in the test as u can see


Hi Bigmish,

Did you finally received your capping station?


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

blackulver said:


> Hi Bigmish,
> 
> Did you finally received your capping station?


its on the way, it was a backorder


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

Guys, my head gonna explode. I got the new capping station, but it didnt help, same problem, nozzle test is so bad. So what do think? whats the problem now? 
I got new dampers 
New head 
New capping station 
Flushed the whole printer 
Please help


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

Does your printer use pressure fed bulk bottles? Is the pressue pump working and creating proper pressure? That keeps the dampers fed with ink.

Did you check all the cables for any bent connections and for any burned spots?


----------



## Bigmish (May 10, 2011)

NeonTees said:


> Does your printer use pressure fed bulk bottles? Is the pressue pump working and creating proper pressure? That keeps the dampers fed with ink.
> 
> Did you check all the cables for any bent connections and for any burned spots?


There is no pump, all the tubes are connected directly from the bottles to the dampers. And i checked the cabels, all good


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

Are the bottles above the height of the dampers? If they are being fed by gravity/siphon, making sure the are full and the siphon works is important. 

Assuming you did enough head cleanings to prime the dampers after changing them and replacing the head...

Can you post a pic of the nozzle check.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I don't see the manufacturer/supplier helping out much - can't they contribute at least something? I guess this is the lack of support one can expect when buying a Chinese clone?

Name & shame.


----------



## blackulver (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Mishal,

I'm Interesting to buy also a printer from focusdgt. I send them some questions that I was concerned. One of my questions was the below:

'If I have a problem with the printer in the future, do you provide any help for this problem to me?'

and the reply:

'The printer except the print head have 13month guarantee, all broken parts can be exchanged for free. also we have installation and maintain video and manual go with machine deliver. except that, we have online support, just prepare the microphone and web camera, then our technical can guide you to fix the problem.'

Did you ask them for support and they didn't find out solution for your problem? If yes then I agree with John that there is no reason to by from Chinesse factories like this.

My opinion is to push them find out what happen with your machine. Is not good idea to waste lots of money changing all the part of the printer.

I hope to find out a solution.


----------

